# I need a bobblehead chihuahua



## Burl Source (May 10, 2012)

I need one of those bobblehead chihuahua dogs to go in the back window of my car.
All I could find online were the dumb looking cutsie ones.
I want one that looks like the tacobell dog.

Anybody have one they aren't using anymore?
I figured with all of you in California there should be a lot of them around.

and.......maybe one of those hula girls for my dash.
You guys in Hawaii,.............hint, hint.


----------



## brainsausage (May 10, 2012)

I have a bobble head prep cook...?


----------



## sachem allison (May 10, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yo-Quiero-T...568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d0ce490


----------



## apicius9 (May 10, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yo-Quiero-T...568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d0ce490



Sometimes capitalism produces the most amazing things... Oh, and I can pick up a hula dancer tomorrow. Do you want a cute one or one with realistic proportions for a local girl? 

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 10, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yo-Quiero-T...568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d0ce490



Staring bid = $0.99

Buy it now = $2.00

I would roll the dice at $1.25.


----------



## ecchef (May 10, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Do you want a cute one or one with realistic proportions for a local girl?
> Stefan



Proportions like Israel Kamakawiwo&#699;ole maybe.


----------



## sachem allison (May 10, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Proportions like Israel Kamakawiwo&#699;ole maybe.



now that is funny


----------



## Deckhand (May 10, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> I need one of those bobblehead chihuahua dogs to go in the back window of my car.
> All I could find online were the dumb looking cutsie ones.
> I want one that looks like the tacobell dog.
> 
> ...



Just bought you the taco bell bobble chihuahua. Seller was doing economy shipping should be in your PO box may 15-22.


----------



## Burl Source (May 10, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Just bought you the taco bell bobble chihuahua. Seller was doing economy shipping should be in your PO box may 15-22.



Thank You Deckhand!

Stefan,
I like the realish ones. I am not a cute stuff sort of guy.


----------



## Deckhand (May 10, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> Thank You Deckhand!
> 
> Stefan,
> I like the realish ones. I am not a cute stuff sort of guy.



Your welcome:biggrin:


----------



## Burl Source (May 16, 2012)

Thank You again Deckhand.
The dog arrived today. Exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## Deckhand (May 16, 2012)

Your welcome. Glad it's what you were looking for.:biggrin:


----------

